# looking for owner found Blue Bar - Wailuku, Maui



## Animal Reiki (May 20, 2009)

I found or should I say the pigeon found me on 4/30 in wailuku, maui in my back yard. I feed the wild birds and it was at the water bowl in the evening and did not leave, it did go for cover when it started to rain so I went out and got him or her. It did not fly away and seemed a bit confused so I have kept it in my pet carrier and it seems to be doing well. I did check it's wings and seems to be missing a few on it's left wing. No bands. I did call the local pigeon club for kahului that I found on the internet but have not heard back, also checked the 911 pigeon and no lost birds in maui? Please help me find its owner.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Animal Reiki said:


> I found or should I say the pigeon found me on 4/30 in wailuku, maui in my back yard. I feed the wild birds and it was at the water bowl in the evening and did not leave, it did go for cover when it started to rain so I went out and got him or her. It did not fly away and seemed a bit confused so I have kept it in my pet carrier and it seems to be doing well. I did check it's wings and seems to be missing a few on it's left wing. No bands. I did call the local pigeon club for kahului that I found on the internet but have not heard back, also checked the 911 pigeon and no lost birds in maui? Please help me find its owner.


If the bird doesn't have a band, it's most likely a feral. Could it be a baby? Only a picture could tell us (maybe)........missing feathers indicates that most likely something tried to grab it. Cat? Hawk? Depending on how many feathers are missing, it might be difficult for the bird to fly. If you contacted a club and told them there is no band, you probably won't hear back from them, but I COULD be wrong...........
If you can post a picture of the bird, we can go from there.


----------



## Animal Reiki (May 20, 2009)

Looks like the pigeon picture Renee, I do not have a photo and I am not computer savy but will try to get one and post it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Animal Reiki (May 20, 2009)

*Picture of Maui found Pigeon*









Lovebirds, I hope this comes out, this is the pigeon


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it's not a baby. How do the droppings look? Either it's not flying because of the feathers missing, or it's sick or very hungry. Is it skinny? Can you feel the breast bone easily?


----------



## Animal Reiki (May 20, 2009)

droppings have been formed and firm and black and white, today more black and harder, I'm worried not getting enough water I have a large crock of water in with it and pigeon food seems to be making a mess pecking around not sure how much it eats but I can feel food in it's craw?. It is skinny and you can feel it's breast bone tho it is not as bad as two weeks ago. I did spray it for mights at first because it was lathargic the first couple of days, it now moves around when I enter the cage to feed or water.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Animal Reiki said:


> droppings have been formed and firm and black and white, today more black and harder, I'm worried not getting enough water I have a large crock of water in with it and pigeon food seems to be making a mess pecking around not sure how much it eats but I can feel food in it's craw?. It is skinny and you can feel it's breast bone tho it is not as bad as two weeks ago. I did spray it for mights at first because it was lathargic the first couple of days, it now moves around when I enter the cage to feed or water.


Well, to be quite honest, I don't really know what to tell you. If it's a feral, then, IMO, it should be released to go back to the wild to live. IF however, it IS a homer that belonged to someone and they didn't band it for whatever reason, then turning it loose would probably put it right back in the same situation that you found it in, in the first place..
Are you at all interested in keeping it? If not, then, unless you can find someone willing to give it a home, I'm not sure there's anything else to do but turn it loose and see what it does. Do other pigeons visit your yard? 
You said you found it on the 30th, so I would think that it would be a little antsy to get back to it's freedom, if that's where it came from to begin with. We do have a few members in HI but I don't know how close they are to you and if any of them would be interested in the bird.
Keep checking this thread, as I'm sure they'll be on line at some point, plus some other members may have a better idea what to do.
I personally don't have many occasions to deal with ferals.........most of my dealings are with lost banded birds and I know for sure that they belong to someone and have no business living in the wild.
The description of the droppings sound perfect, so I wouldn't worry too much whether it's eating or not. If it wasn't, you would know it.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Animal Reiki said:


> View attachment 12620
> 
> 
> Lovebirds, I hope this comes out, this is the pigeon


Boy, it sure looks like a homer to me. IMO I hope you figure out a way to care for it or find a good home for it if don't plan on releasing it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Boy, it sure looks like a homer to me. IMO I hope you figure out a way to care for it or find a good home for it if don't plan on releasing it.


Yea, looks like one to me too...........it's really too bad (if it is) that people don't take the time to band their birds. Even IF you miss getting a seamless band on it, AT LEAST put a snap band on.........we would know then that it came from SOMEWHERE other than the local feral flock.......


----------



## Animal Reiki (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for you help. I really did not want to keep it as I already feed hundreds of wild birds which attracts the feral cats which I now feed too. I do Reiki for animals and they just seem to find me. The idea was if I fed the cat it would not eat the birds. Problem being they all tell their friends, I got more birds and more cats it works pretty well most of the time as I keep the cats in during the birds feeding times. I will try to find it a good home, and have seen a couple pigeons that hang around my street and have seen them fly overhead just can't seem to find where they are coming from. The bird doesn't seem like it wants to go anywhere but room and board who would? I do take good care of the animals I find or that find me. It seems pretty tame and I don't want to turn it loose if it can't fly to protect itself. From what I have read it will take about 4-6 weeks for its feathers to grow back and it seems to have started molting a few white fluff feathers in it's cage so I hope if he has an owner he finds us soon. If one of your members is interested please have them contact me and I will continue to check the thread. If not I will try to turn it loose when it gets its feathers back. Thank you again for your help, I also love your quote some people really do abuse the privilege.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for caring for this pigeon. He looks like a Homer to me, too, and his behavior is that of a tame or sick bird--but he certainly doesn't look or sound like he is sick. I would hold on to him and try to find a home for him if you can't keep him yourself, somewhere with an aviary would be ideal for him. Maybe post an ad on Craigslist saying you found him, and even some posters around the neighborhood or local feed store or similar store (where his owner might come in). He could have come a long distance from home or a short one, hopefully it was just a short one.

If you do find the owner, please do ask what their intentions are. Unfortunately there are some who don't want a bird back that didn't come back on its own, and will get rid of it or kill it.  None of our members do that, but they're out there, so it's always best to find out and offer a home if the owner sounds like he's not interested, and then go from there. You can round up some red grit for him at a pet shop if you haven't already, as this is important for their digestion. Thanks for all you do for animals.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for taking in this pigeon! He reminds me of my Mr. Squeaks, who is also a Blue Bar.

If you have a kitty litter pan, you might fill it half full of water and see if he would like to take a bath.

I doubt if you will find the owner since there is no band, so I hope he finds a good home!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for taking care of him  If we have members in your area maybe they could take care of the pigeon? You never know he/she could be an unsung champion without a band that never got a chance at racing. Breed from him/her


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

If he's still thin and having trouble eating, you can always defrost some frozen peas and corn to room temp and just pop those in his beak. They fill him up and are easy to feed to him, and good for him. They're often used as "fillers" for hand-feeding youngsters once they're almost old enough to eat on their own. Good luck!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Animal Reiki said:


> View attachment 12620
> 
> 
> Lovebirds, I hope this comes out, this is the pigeon


Looks like a common feral I see around here. The dark red feet is always a give away here. I'm in Lahaina and most of the ferals has been mixed up with lost racing and/ or unwanted pigeons. I've seen ferals/ free roaming pigeons here with big wattles almost the size of an English carrier.

Let it recover, grow it's flight feather then release it.


----------



## Animal Reiki (May 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help, I do plan on taking care of him until his feathers grow back unless there is some one out there that would like him. I will try to find it a home but if not once its feathers grow back I will let him loose I will set up a place he can roost in safety if he wishes to stay here. Thanks for the tip on the red grit, I did get him pigeon food but no grit also thanks for the idea on the bath as it has started to molt and I wash his feet with a bit of water and a Q-tip but didn't think about a bath. ezemaxima, thanks for the tip on the red feet, I thought it was a bit different but was concerned there may be a problem with his skin.


----------

